# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatieperikelen

## kaatje_knetter

Ik ben eigenlijk altijd vrij regelmatig ongesteld. Zo om de 5 weken. De hevigheid van deze menstruatie wisselt wel erg. De ene keer 2 dagen minimale bloeding zonder bijwerkingen, de andere keer 7 dagen hevige bloeding en hoofd- en rugpijn.
Nu ben ik deze keer na 8 weken nog niet ongesteld. Ik ben niet zwanger en heb al drie weken wel alle bijkomende klachten, zoals druk op mijn buik en bekken en onderrugpijn, maar het zet niet door in een bloeding. Is dit een 'normaal' iets. 
En kan dit ook negatieve invloed hebben op mijn wens binnenkort zwanger te worden?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Kaatje,

Deze klachten had ik ook. Maar aangezien ik ongeveer in de leeftijdsgrens komt dat dat mogelijk is kan dat met de beginnende overgang te maken hebben.
Maar zo te lezen ben jij qua leeftijd nog niet zover. Zou zeker even langs de dokter gaan. Weet niet of je evt. nog medicijnen gebruikt waardoor dit zo zou kunnen zijn ?
Sterkte!

----------

